# ECM8000/Mobilepre/laptop/win7 sp1



## Sputter (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've been poking through some threads (there is a ton of em).

I do have some basic hookup and required cable questions etc.

I do have the balanced Mic cable and calibration file.
I also have a 2 strand 1/4 male to male rca cable.
SPL meter.

I need to know what cable I need for the "test loop", and where does it hookup to the Mobilpre?

Also I was looking at the fig for the main hookup and it shows one lead comes from the mobilepre and splits into 2 rca for my avr. Can I just use the one 1/4 male end and leave the other loose while the the 2 male rca plugs go to my AVR?

The Mobilepre comes with 4 disks. I ran the one disk marked as drivers. Are the other disks needed for this application?

No doubt i'll have more questions as I move along from the basics.
I hope my questions are straight forward lol.
Any pitfalls that I should look out for while doing my initial setup would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance for any pointers, it's greatly appreciated.

Jim


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

- Reread the cabling info within the sticky thread called  *REW Cabling & Connection Basics * 

- Also look through the  *online REW help files* , specifically the chapter called  *Calibrating the SoundCard * .

- Bookmark in your browser, these links so that you can easily find them for future reference .




> I need to know what cable I need for the "test loop", and where does it hookup to the Mobilpre?


The loopback is created by sending signal directly from any analog MobilePre output into the MobilePre(s) right input ( one can also use the left input ) .
- You can easily figure out the type of cable needed by simply identifying the type of connectors present on your soundcard .



> Also I was looking at the fig for the main hookup and it shows one lead comes from the mobilepre and splits into 2 rca for my avr. Can I just use the one 1/4 male end and leave the other loose while the the 2 male rca plugs go to my AVR?


Can you give me a link to the pic ( fig ) that you are talking about ?
- FWIW, when making a loopback calibration, just have that single cable connected from output to input .
- When measuring a speaker remove the loopback and replace with an output cable that goes to the appropriate AVRs preamp channel ( for whatever speaker you want to test ) .



> The Mobilepre comes with 4 disks. I ran the one disk marked as drivers. Are the other disks needed for this application?


- You only need the appropriate drivers , as well as the software that contains the MobilePres sound control panel ( which I wouldn't have a clue as to what disk it's on or if it is even separate from the drivers disk ) .
- What software is on the other disks ?

<> EarlK


----------



## Sputter (Nov 16, 2010)

EarlK said:


> - Reread the cabling info within the sticky thread called  *REW Cabling & Connection Basics *
> 
> - Also look through the  *online REW help files* , specifically the chapter called  *Calibrating the SoundCard * .
> 
> ...


Hi Earl,

The cable is better described as a 'dual rca to 1/4" cable', if that helps. I have it to run from the mobilepre to my avr.

The driver disk did install the control panel thanks.
The other disks are some demo tools and a what looks like a demo music cd.

P.S. lol, after some thought, this cable won't do it. I need a single 1/4" to dual rca


----------



## Sputter (Nov 16, 2010)

I got the mobilepre calibrated now for the good stuff. 
Thanks for the pointers.


----------

